# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Steph Scully (Carla Bonner)

## Jessie Wallace

Steph leaves Neighbourhood
LONGTIME Neighbours favourite Carla Bonner is quitting Ramsay St.
Bonner is departing the long-running soap in September, but will continue to be seen on air until the end of the year.
Bonner has played Stephanie Scully in the family drama for the past 11 years.
Once she finishes on the show, Bonner will head to LA for meetings and to take part in acting workshops.
However, she has no plans to pack up and leave Melbourne for good.
After her LA sojourn, Bonner will return home to Melbourne where she is based with two sons, Harley and Jhye, and her boyfriend, Jason Shepherd.
``I'm very sad that Carla is leaving us and she knows the door is always open for Steph to return to Ramsay St,'' said Neighbours executive producer Susan Bower.
``The storylines on air and coming up showcase what an exceptional talent Carla is and while fans will be disappointed, I promise Steph's farewell will be long remembered and will do the character proud.''
While Bonner is departing, producers are still hopeful that Kylie Minogue will make a brief return to the soap.
Minogue said last month she had been considering a return to the show where she found fame.
Producers have contacted Minogue's management in the hope the evergreen pop queen might be able to fit in a cameo appearance on Ramsay St when she visits Melbourne next month to catch up with her sister Dannii after the birth of her first child.
Minogue, who played Charlene Robinson, left the soap 22 years ago.

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2010), lizann (29-06-2010), tammyy2j (03-06-2010)

----------


## Perdita

I shall miss her  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

This is great news I have hated Steph for ages she stayed way too long on the soap

----------


## Jessie Wallace

How you hate Steph, she's one of the best. No more Libby and Steph scenes  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Carla Bonner has hinted that a face from the past could expose the truth about Steph Scully's baby.

In recent months, fans have seen the actress's alter ego stage a sham reunion with ex-boyfriend Jarrod 'Toadie' Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney) in a bid to prevent her loved ones from finding out that Dan Fitzgerald is the father of her child.

However, speaking to TV Week, Bonner teased that Steph and Toadie's secret will be uncovered by a mystery character later this year.

The actress said: "Someone Toadie has been involved with in the past sets out to investigate him and uncovers more information than they ever hoped for.

"It's the beginning of the secret spreading - with a few surprises along the way!"

Bonner recently announced that she is to leave her role as Steph later this year. Producers have promised an exit storyline that will "do the character proud".

----------

bingojuls (28-06-2010), lizann (29-06-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Alan Fletcher has revealed that the truth about Steph Scully's unborn baby will have a major impact on the whole of Ramsay Street.

Steph - played by departing actress Carla Bonner - has been misleading her loved ones for months in a bid to conceal the fact that Dan Fitzgerald is the father of her child. The mechanic has staged a sham reunion with ex-boyfriend Jarrod 'Toadie' Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney) to protect the secret.

However, speaking on Live From Studio Five last night, Fletcher confirmed that the truth will come out later this year.

The actor - who portrays Karl Kennedy - explained: "This has been brewing. The whole street will be torn apart by this. It's a big, big, big drama."

Fletcher also offered teasers for the soap's forthcoming 6,000th episode, which is to be the highlight of its 25th anniversary year.

He said: "We've just shot it. Something rather unpleasant happens to one of our iconic characters. I'm involved with the more pleasant side, which has kind of already been alluded - there might be a wedding in the air."

----------

Dazzle (29-06-2010), lizann (29-06-2010)

----------


## lizann

Poor Libby when she finds out

----------


## Perdita

Alan Fletcher has admitted that he is "sad" over the news that Neighbours co-star Carla Bonner will leave the soap later this year.

Bonner announced last month that she is quitting her role as Steph Scully to pursue new projects after more than a decade in Ramsay Street.

Speaking of his colleague's decision, Fletcher - who plays Karl Kennedy - told Holy Soap: "I'm desperately sad about it. She's one of the best actresses on the show and one of the best characters on the show. She's gorgeous, she's a sexy girl but she's earthy. She's got the motorcycle thing going on, she's a little bit butch with it. She's such an interesting character.

"She sums up the Scully family in that sense. They are down-to-earth people, the Scullys. And Steph and her mother Lyn, played by Janet Andrewartha, are fantastic together. It's just with great sadness I see Carla go but everyone moves on. I know she's going to be very successful outside the show."

Asked about his own future in Erinsborough, Fletcher replied: "At the moment, I'm talking to Neighbours about continuing my contract past September."

Neighbours' executive producer Susan Bower recently promised that Steph's departure will "do the character proud".

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Neighbours favourite Steph Scully is to come face-to-face with her ex-boyfriend Woody in a forthcoming storyline, it has been revealed.

In episodes which air next week in Australia, Woody returns to Erinsborough unexpectedly, and Steph - who is struggling after giving up her baby - immediately decides to spend as much time with him as possible.

Woody - full name Larry Woodhouse - was last seen on the Ramsay Street soap in 2002 after appearing on a recurring basis for two years. 

During his first stint on the show, Woody became involved in criminal activity and ended up in jail, while subsequent appearances saw him struggling to move on from his troubled past.

Speaking of the latest plot twist, Steph's portrayer Carla Bonner told TV Week: "While there isn't a romantic attraction there - not for Steph, at least - Woody does represent a time when she didn't have children and the responsibilities she has now.

"He becomes an escape from what is going on. Steph's trying to block out everything that's happened and Woody is helping her do that, to a degree."

Discussing the impact of Woody's return, she added: "Lyn's definitely not happy and feels Woody is the last person Steph needs in her life - and she's pretty vocal about it. Lyn knows about Woody's past and isn't convinced that his intentions are all that honourable."

Woody is once again being played by actor Andrew Curry, who is the real-life brother of former Home and Away star Bernard Curry (Hugo Austin).

----------

Dazzle (14-09-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours actress Carla Bonner has said that she could not give up her own child, as her character Steph Scully plans to do so.

In the coming weeks, viewers will see Steph struggle with the decision to give her baby son to his biological father Dan Fitzgerald (portrayed by Brett Tucker), in order to protect the feelings of former friend and Dan's ex-partner Libby Kennedy (Kym Valentine).

Speaking about the controversial plot, Bonner told Inside Soap: "I appreciate Steph's reasons, but this is her own flesh and blood - and I could never think of giving that up."

She said of fans' response to the story: "The response from viewers in Australia has been interesting, and a little surprising as well. In general, they've been very sympathetic to Steph and the decisions she's had to make while pregnant.

"When I watch everything in context now the plot has been developed, I find it all incredibly sad, but touching."

----------


## fragglerock

I understand that Mark has been through a lot as has Steph and i can see why they would make a good partnership as they are both strong characters and independant as well.  Paige is not as independant but the issue really isnt any of the three characters, Mark, Steph or Paige its where the script writers are taking those characters.  I mean paige always had baggage but also so did Mark but they both had amazing chemistry till the writers destroyed it all and it ended up like this. 

Now comes steph is already stuffed up really, so besides back to jail or drugs im not sure how much further down they can destroy her character.  But the thing i hate the most is that while i understand Mark is confused but heck he has been for ages since before he met Paige so how much longer is Mark going to be the indecisive one and not be able to make a decision to save his life when it comes to relationships.

Same as if Paige is going off the rails it is Mark's job to sort it out as he was the one in the relationship, the flack shouldnt fall on steph.  If they are going to make Mark's and Paige's characters so pathetic with no backbone at all, give Steph a different script or different partner.  Why take her down the stupid path if your not going to fix the other two characters.

----------

Splashy (10-03-2016)

----------


## Splashy

What annoyed me recently was she got all upset so weent on her motor bike for a upset ride, well that ened well when she last did it

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> What annoyed me recently was she got all upset so weent on her motor bike for a upset ride, well that ened well when she last did it


It ended well for us viewers...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Splashy (11-03-2016)

----------


## SoapsJSK

I'm beginning to feel Paul and Steph being much better suited than Paul and Terese...

----------


## LauBuch

> I'm beginning to feel Paul and Steph being much better suited than Paul and Terese...


Don't make me sick  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Mark and Steph make a lot of sense for me personally  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (22-03-2016), Summer8 (04-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Mark and Steph make a lot of sense for me personally


I agree with you.  :Smile:

----------

HarryHedgehog (14-03-2017), Summer8 (04-04-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

I just caught up on this week of Neighbours and I have to say, I really like Steph and Mark together! Mark seems more relaxed than I can remember him being in a long time and I love the fact that even though they aren't "official" or at least, I don't think they had a chat about what they are did they? Anyway, I love the fact they have so far been 100% honest with each other, it's a nice way to start it! 

Oh gosh, I sound like Mark/Kate shipper  :Stick Out Tongue:  haha 
I promise to start no petitions or a war if Steph and Mark don't become a couple or stay together  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (27-03-2016), HarryHedgehog (14-03-2017), Perdita (28-03-2016), Ruffed_lemur (27-03-2016), Summer8 (04-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours is lining up an explosive new story for Steph Scully which will see her harbour a big secret as she prepares to marry Mark Brennan.

Mark (Scott McGregor) popped the question to Steph (Carla Bonner) in the show's season finale episodes back in December, and the pair will make their engagement official when Neighbours returns to our screens next week.

Clips in the promo below show Mark presenting Steph with an engagement ring, and the pair later share their happy news with a delighted Sonya and Toadie - who have a bombshell of their own.

Sonya offered to be a surrogate mother for the duo, who are unable to have children naturally, and to her surprise, learned that she was pregnant during our last visit to Ramsay Street.

https://youtu.be/YZvDxoemDco
But as Steph prepares to settle down with Mark forever, it's clear that the couple's happiness could be rocked as she harbours a rather threatening secret.

The preview sees Steph confiding in Lauren Turner about how she's attracted to somebody else, just after a cosy moment she's shared with returning character Victoria Lamb.

Victoria is the mother of school girl Josie - who used to date Toadie and Sonya's son Callum - and will be returning to the show alongside her family this year.

Long-term viewers may remember that Victoria previously had a female partner called Ellen, while of course Steph has been in a same-sex relationship before with Belinda.

Belinda and Steph in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Whether or not anything will come of Steph's secret feelings remains to be seen, but it certainly looks set to throw a spanner in the works when it comes to her impending marriage to Mark...

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 in

----------

badirene (07-01-2017), Dazzle (06-01-2017), MellBee (06-01-2017), Pantherboy (06-01-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours spoilers: Could Steph Scully be tempted by Victoria Lamb next week?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...amb-chemistry/

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2017), MellBee (18-01-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

The latest *TV Week* has the following plot teaser for next week on Neighbours (Feb 13 - 17):

*Overstepping The Mark

Steph Busts A Guilty Elly Leaving Her Fiance's Bedroom*

It hasn't been smooth sailing for Steph & Mark of late.

Surrogacy dramas have put pressure on the newly engaged couple. And the arrival of saucy brunette Victoria didn't help matters either.

This week, Mark, in the wake of a devastating fight with Steph, turns to the bottle to drown his sorrows. He drinks himself into a stupor & quickly falls asleep.

Later, when Steph decides to head to his house to say sorry, she makes a shocking discovery.

As she lets herself into his house, she comes face-to-face with a decidedly guilty-looking Elly. She's leaving Mark's room.

What was Elly doing there? And what will this mean for Steph & Mark's future?

----------

badirene (06-02-2017), Dazzle (06-02-2017), HarryHedgehog (14-03-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017), tuckec01 (06-02-2017)

----------


## Okwhatever

Mark wouldn't sleep with Elly. She probably felt guilty cuz Syrph caught her! So she looked guilty of something anyway. She probably just tried to help him home or something

----------


## indigodance

Sonya was the nail in the coffin for Steph and Mark - she just cant keep her nose out of others lives.  Considering her past history the way Callum was brought up she should have a lot more compassion for others struggling with major life issues .... but no ..... what Sonya does is always right in her eyes no matter what the consequences ....  Wish Toady would grow some and stand up to her a bit more.

----------

badirene (08-02-2017), Dazzle (07-02-2017), HarryHedgehog (07-02-2017), Jules72 (21-03-2017), Pantherboy (14-03-2017), PennyMartin (07-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017), tayfanatic (07-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Steph Scully looks cosier than ever with her new love interest Victoria Lamb in the latest Neighbours spoiler pictures â but it's not long before she's paying the price.

Fans have witnessed a growing bond between the pair in recent weeks, but Steph (Carla Bonner) has always stopped short of responding to Victoria's advances.

Next week's episodes see Steph full of concern when she hears how Victoria (Claudia Greenstone) has been left homeless after being kicked out by her partner Ellen Crabb.

This means that poor Victoria is sleeping in her office, as she has nowhere else to go and Ellen has full control of the finances.

Determined to help, Steph kindly offers Victoria a room at the motel free of charge until she's back on her feet.

Steph Scully helps Victoria Lamb move into the motel in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Victoria isn't sure it's such a good idea as she fears that she won't be able to resist temptation with Steph around, but Steph insists that it'll be fine as they can easily keep their distance from each other.

Later on, Steph isn't exactly keeping that promise when she helps Victoria to move her belongings â and there could be trouble ahead when it's clear that someone is watching them from afar.

Not long afterwards, Steph is unsettled to suddenly find her bike damaged, especially when it's obvious that it's been done deliberately.

Could this be a warning to stay away from Victoria? And if so, who is responsible?

Steph Scully helps Victoria Lamb move into the motel in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Steph Scully helps Victoria Lamb move into the motel in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, February 22 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on 

Digital Spy

----------

badirene (13-02-2017), Dazzle (13-02-2017), MellBee (13-02-2017), Okwhatever (13-02-2017), Pantherboy (13-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Looks like Neighbours favourite Steph Scully may finally be ready to try out a relationship with Victoria Lamb.

The pair have been growing close for weeks now but have always stopped short of getting together properly, especially with their other respective love interests Mark Brennan and Ellen Crabb to think about.

Even now that both ladies are single and very free to be together, they've found themselves feeling guilty about their connection.

Disapproval from bitter Mark and Ellen hasn't helped matters, nor has Steph (Carla Bonner) being targeted by a mystery culprit who has seemingly damaged her bike in retaliation.

Thursday's Neighbours episode, which has already aired on Channel 11 in Australia, saw Victoria (Claudia Greenstone) finally crumble under the pressure by deciding to move out of Steph's motel in the hope that Steph's suspected enemy Ellen would back off as a result.

Although it looked like Steph was going to accept Victoria's decision and let her go, she finally threw caution to the wind by instead going in for a passionate kiss.

Victoria Lamb and Steph Scully kiss in Neighbours
Â©  FREMANTLE MEDIA

Victoria Lamb and Steph Scully kiss in Neighbours
Â©  FREMANTLE MEDIA
Many Neighbours fans are already rooting for Steph and Victoria to be together after so much chemistry recently, but the bad news is that Steph's troubles aren't over yet.

With her mysterious attacker still waiting in the shadows next week, Steph finds it difficult to sleep and her new relationship with Victoria starts to suffer as a result - already!

Can Steph make it work, or will she crash and burn?


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2017), HarryHedgehog (14-03-2017), Jules72 (21-03-2017), MellBee (24-02-2017), Pantherboy (23-02-2017), TaintedLove (24-02-2017)

----------


## HarryHedgehog

> Sonya was the nail in the coffin for Steph and Mark - she just cant keep her nose out of others lives.  Considering her past history the way Callum was brought up she should have a lot more compassion for others struggling with major life issues .... but no ..... what Sonya does is always right in her eyes no matter what the consequences ....  Wish Toady would grow some and stand up to her a bit more.


Is it me or has Sonya morphed into Susan Kennedy from 10yrs ago?

----------

badirene (16-03-2017)

----------


## Aussieguy

Well looks like they crashed and burned. Pity as they were a good couple

----------

badirene (16-03-2017), HarryHedgehog (15-03-2017), Jules72 (21-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

steph didn't want a kid with mark but happy helping jack and gabriel, is this a way to put jack and her together

----------

kaz21 (21-07-2017)

----------


## lizann

has she always wanted libby's fellas

----------


## HarryHedgehog

> has she always wanted libby's fellas


Not sure Steph wanted more than the one of Libby's fellas.

Was a long time ago  but if I remember rightly Steph was in love with Drew who she worked with but never did anything about it cos he was with Libby.

Wouldn't say Dan (Fitzy) was really wanted. Briefly:
Fitzy had a massive crush on Steph but she only saw him as a mate. She rejected him so he left town.
He later came back & hooked up with Libby instead (they were doomed from the start as Susan felt the need to have a greater say in their relationship than he did). 
Fitzy (now mostly referred to as Dan) married Libby & Steph fell for Dan's brother Lucas but he was pretending he didn't feel the same way.
Steph & Dan were both really mad about stuff so the took it out in each other (accidently creating Adam in the process). 

Don't remember interest in any other men/boys in Libby's life.

----------

Pantherboy (21-02-2018)

----------


## Sparklydee

Exactly. It was only Drew, and that was basically love at first sight, but then she realised he was with Libby. The fact that theyâve been out with a few of the same guys only means that the dating pool in Erinsborough has always been shallow.

----------

HarryHedgehog (23-02-2018), kaz21 (21-02-2018), Pantherboy (21-02-2018)

----------


## lizann

lucas wanted libby too

----------


## HarryHedgehog

> lucas wanted libby too


I always thought that was more a nod to the actor having previously played Darren Stark - former beau of Libby.

----------


## Sparklydee

It was more just sex with Libby and Lucas, but with Steph he was really in love with her.

----------


## lizann

> It was more just sex with Libby and Lucas, but with Steph he was really in love with her.


i was sure lucas was well into libby even loved, he was jealous of dan

----------


## Sparklydee

> i was sure lucas was well into libby even loved, he was jealous of dan


Maybe so, canât really remember tbh but he loved Steph enough to want to go on the run with her and Charlie before the Ringo trial.

----------


## yeschef77

love steph...do you all think her and mark will get back together

----------


## Sparklydee

> love steph...do you all think her and mark will get back together


I love Steph too, Iâm not sure if her and Mark will get back together because thereâs still the baby issue.  Theyâd have to wait a while until he gets over Paige as well.  I do want her to meet someone new, and be happy though. Preferably someone who is not and never has been in love with Paige 😀

----------

HarryHedgehog (02-03-2018), Pantherboy (02-03-2018), Ruffed_lemur (02-03-2018), yeschef77 (02-03-2018)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...ly-exit-fears/


She leaving???

----------

Pantherboy (22-03-2018)

----------


## Sparklydee

> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...ly-exit-fears/
> 
> 
> She leaving???


Unfortunately I think she is. Iâve been told she filmed her final scenes on 9 March 😢😢

----------

Pantherboy (28-03-2018), Perdita (28-03-2018)

----------


## AussieTV

> Unfortunately I think she is. Iâve been told she filmed her final scenes on 9 March 😢😢


Noooo.  :Sad:  If you mind me asking, where did you find that she has left/filmed her final scenes?

----------


## Sparklydee

> Noooo.  If you mind me asking, where did you find that she has left/filmed her final scenes?


A couple of her insta posts suggested it, and her boyfriend was on set on 9 March supporting her.  Mavourneeâs insta story for the following week showed Carlaâs photo had been taken down from the wall in the make-up room, and someone who has a pretty reliable source said they were told that her final scenes were on 9th. So putting all this together with her Twitter comment it seems as if itâs true, but she could be just taking a break rather than leaving permanently, hope so anyway!

----------

AussieTV (28-03-2018), Ruffed_lemur (28-03-2018)

----------


## AussieTV

> A couple of her insta posts suggested it, and her boyfriend was on set on 9 March supporting her.  Mavournee’s insta story for the following week showed Carla’s photo had been taken down from the wall in the make-up room, and someone who has a pretty reliable source said they were told that her final scenes were on 9th. So putting all this together with her Twitter comment it seems as if it’s true, but she could be just taking a break rather than leaving permanently, hope so anyway!


Ahhh, okay, thanks.  :Smile:  . Hopefully she is only taking break!

----------

kaz21 (28-03-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*7 reasons why losing Neighbours' Steph Scully is a massive mistake.

Where do we sign the petition?*

Say it ain't so! Unless the rumour mill has badly malfunctioned, it seems that Neighbours fans only have a few weeks left to enjoy Steph Scully on their screens.

Carla Bonner, who plays the fan favourite, dropped a massive hint about Steph's upcoming exit on her Twitter page last month and sent her loyal followers into meltdown as the bad news sunk in.

As is usually the case with cast changes, Neighbours bosses aren't commenting on Steph's departure â but Carla has hit the 'like' button on a number of tweets from viewers who are already bemoaning her departure. And we feel just as sad for these seven very important reasonsâ¦

*1. Steph is one of Ramsay Street's most recognisable faces*

If you're a soap producer, one of the golden rules is to keep hold of the well-loved faces in the cast for as long as possible. Familiarity is important in long-running shows, as there's nothing worse than tuning back in after missing a few months' worth of episodes and finding that you don't know who anybody is.

In Neighbours, characters like Karl, Susan, Paul and Toadie provide those familiar touchstones for casual viewers â but we'd put Steph on that exclusive list too. The Scully era of Neighbours was a true golden period for the show in the late '90s and early '00s â who can forget the days of Steph, Flick and Michelle ruling the roost on the Street?


*2. Carla always delivers in dramatic storylines*

Steph has taken centre stage in some of Neighbours' blockbuster storylines over the years â including love triangles, health scares, epic family fall-outs and mental health struggles.

As Carla is one of the most capable actors in Neighbours, writers and storyliners over the years have always known they could rely on her â not only to deliver top-notch performances, but also to explore difficult issues with the sensitivity they deserve.

While Steph has been crimally underused in the storyline stakes recently, we reckon there's still loads more that the writers could have done with her character. Drama is never far away when you're a Scully, after all.


*3. Steph has fantastic links to the show's past*

After appearing in Neighbours on and off since 1999, Steph has links to a number of other hugely popular characters from the show's rich history. Steph's presence in Erinsborough naturally provides a reason for her mum Lyn Scully to return and it was always a delight to see Janet Andrewartha back in the popular role.

Steph also has connections to other former Ramsay Street residents who we'd love to see back, like Michelle, Valda, Boyd, Summer and Max, so we can't help thinking that her departure closes the door on some of our biggest dream returnees, who wouldn't have much other reason to come back. Boo!


*4. Toadie needs her!*

Steph and Toadie have one of the strongest friendships in the soap world and we're not ready to see them torn apart just yet. Especially because we're nervously anticipating another action-packed year of drama for Toadie.

With Fake Dee still out there harbouring a big secret, and the real Dee possibly back from the dead too, surely Toadie will need someone to help him get his head around it all? Keeping track of both Dees is definitely a two-person job.


*5. The show is losing a great bisexual character*

Neighbours is unquestionably the most progressive of the Aussie soaps with its LGBT representation, and although she's not defined by her sexuality, Steph's storylines have been a key part of that in the past few years. As well as having relationships with Mark Brennan and Jack Callahan in her latest stint on the Street, Steph's also had romantic storylines with Belinda Bell and Victoria Lamb â and is seen by many fans as a positive role model.

Praising the decision to explore Steph's sexuality in 2015, Carla described it as "a really smart move on the part of the writers and producer". She added: "If it contributes to normalising same-sex relationships in some way, that's great."


*6. The show is waving goodbye to too many popular characters*

Neighbours managed to keep a lot of stability in the cast last year, but fans have had the rug pulled from under them recently with Tyler, Paige, Jack and Ben all leaving in quick succession. Steph will be the fifth character to leave this year, which is a pretty big deal in Neighbours terms since the cast is so small.

While we've enjoyed getting to know new arrivals like Chloe Brennan and the extended Rebecchi family, we still need the old favourites and Steph's departure could be an exit too far for some viewers.


*7. She's the most popular Neighbours character â officially!*

Well, kind of. In 2010, a Neighbours poll commissioned for the show's 25th anniversary saw Steph named as the most popular character of all time â beating the likes of Toadie, Harold and even Kylie Minogue's iconic alter ego Charlene Robinson.

This popularity wasn't just a rogue result, either. Way back in 2002, CBBC's Newsround programme had a similar poll which also saw Steph come out in front as the most popular Neighbours character on screen at the time. Impressive stuff!


*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (20-04-2018), Splashy (20-04-2018), TaintedLove (20-04-2018), yeschef77 (20-04-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

Bit surprised that Steph is the most popular character ever. Would have thought perhaps Harold or Susan or even Toad.

----------

badirene (18-05-2018), kaz21 (20-04-2018), lizann (21-04-2018), Pantherboy (20-04-2018), Splashy (20-04-2018), tammyy2j (17-05-2018)

----------


## lizann

> Bit surprised that Steph is the most popular character ever. Would have thought perhaps Harold or Susan or even Toad.


she wouldn't be mine

----------


## Mirjam

It is confirmed that Steph indeed will be leaving neighbours: http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...-scullys-exit/

----------

badirene (18-05-2018), MellBee (18-05-2018), Pantherboy (19-05-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals Steph Scully's exit storyline in new pictures.

It's the end of an era!*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...xit-storyline/

Neighbours legend Steph Scully says a bittersweet farewell to Ramsay Street in these brand new pictures.

Following two months of rumours surrounding her future, Steph bows out from the show next week after nearly three years back on screen as a regular character.

Upcoming episodes see Steph finalise her plans to move to Sydney, but she won't be leaving alone.

Following recent dramas at home, Max Hoyland's wife Philippa agrees that Steph's eldest son Charlie (Alexander McGuire) can join her for a while when she moves away.

This will give Max and Philippa some time to work on their rocky marriage, while also allowing Steph to strengthen the bond she has with her son.

Much to Steph's delight, there's also a final surprise for her before she leaves, as Toadie flies in her youngest son Adam Fitzgerald (Archie Campbell) to join her and Charlie on their road trip.

Finally reunited with both of her sons, a grateful and overwhelmed Steph bids an emotional farewell to Toadie and Sonya, before hitting the road with the boys to build her brand new life.

Carla Bonner, who plays Steph, let news of her departure slip on Twitter in March after Neighbours fans had started to question her lack of storylines.

Carla told her followers that they were being "weaned", leaving many viewers upset that Steph would be departing Erinsborough again.

The popular star has played Steph on and off since 1999.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, June 7 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (28-05-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article on Steph's exit:


*Neighbours: 8 of Steph Scully's greatest moments as she bows out from Ramsay Street.
Come back soon!*

Neighbours fans will need their tissues today (June 7) as a Ramsay Street favourite bids farewell for the latest and perhaps final time. Yes, nearly two decades since she first rocked up, Steph Scully (Carla Bonner) is departing Ramsay Street once again and thankfully this time, on much happier terms.

A lot can happen in 19 years and no-one knows that better than Steph Scully. Multiple marriages and near marriages, children and stepchildren, career changes, bike crashes, illness, infidelityâ¦ she's done it all. So, as we wave goodbye, let's take look at some of Steph's best and most unforgettable moments.

*1. Steph's secret love for Drew*

Scott and Charlene. Karl and Susan. Harold and Lou. Madge and her croaky voice. Neighbours is full of memorable pairings, and up there with the best of them were Steph and Libby. The chemistry between Carla Bonner and Kym Valentine was some of the best in soap, and fans loved them. Instant BFFs, their friendship even survived a memorable bike crash that left Libby almost-certainly unable to have children. Enter Libby's soulmate, hunky mechanic Drew.

Lusting after your best friend's man is hardly the most endearing trait, but what made it different was that Steph never acted on it. There was no cheap affair and no stolen kisses. Steph silently pined and even when the truth was finally revealed, she respected Libby and Drew and stepped aside.

Steph remained a loyal friend right to the end, which is more than can be said for the horse that took Drew's life. Let's just hope Steph never told Libby about that series of erotic dreams featuring Drew in 2006, eh?

*2. Steph and Marc's wedding day disaster*

No, not Mark Brennan, but rather Marc Lambert, one-time assistant-manager of Lassiter's. With Drew unobtainable, Steph forged ahead with a rushed engagement to the sleazy Mr Lambert. There was just one problem: he was also having it off with Steph's little sister, Flick.

Guilt eventually got the better of the cheating pair on the big day and Steph was left feeling like a fool at the altar, but there's a saying: hell hath no fury like a Scully scorned.

Steph proved it as she ripped Flick a new one right in the middle of Ramsay Street. While Marc was a bit of a plot device, the fallout was fantastic, and the wedding day showdown was a truly unforgettable moment.

*3. Steph's battle with cancer*

When Steph met and fell in love with single dad Max Hoyland, Steph settled into domestic bliss and it seemed like things were finally looking up. Then the worst happened, and Steph received a devastating breast cancer diagnosis.

Despite her setbacks, Steph had always remained fiery and confident â which made this storyline even more upsetting. Eager to protect Max and the kids, Steph ended their relationship. She lost her hair and her usual array of vests gave way to baggy clothes to hide her body.

As always, Carla Bonner rose to the challenge and delivered some of her best scenes as she portrayed Steph's battle and proved herself to be one of Neighbours' finest talents.

*4. Steph fights to save her son*

When Steph discovered she was pregnant a few years later, she was elated, and it seemed she could finally have it all. However, true to form, nothing ever runs smoothly for our Steph and those erotic dreams about Drew were a warning that her cancer had returned â and this time it wasn't just her life on the line.

With Karl unable to guarantee that treatment wouldn't affect Charlie's health, Steph made the daring decision to forego chemotherapy until her child was born. While Max tried to have her sectioned, Steph fought for Charlie's survival, despite her own failing health. Luckily things worked out for both mum and son, but the incident proved that Steph would never let anyone dictate her actions or her body.

*5. Steph's baby lie*

After her marriage with Max broke up for good, and after a runaway bride moment at the altar with Toadie, there was only ever really one more man for her: Lucas Fitzgerald. When Steph saw Libby and Lucas kiss, she made one of the biggest mistakes of her life â sleeping with Libby's ex-husband, Dan! Lucky for Steph, Dan swiftly departed, and the secret seemed safeâ¦ until Steph discovered she was pregnant.

Not wanting to break her bestie's heart, Steph and Toadie concocted to a plot to pretend the baby was Toadie's and resume their previous relationship. What could go wrong?

Well, just about everything. Toadie began to fall for Sonya and of course, pesky Paul Robinson getting involved and playing a recording about the lie in a packed-out pub! The resulting drama was fantastic and the confrontation between the former friends was electric. However, this was to be the greatest turning point in Steph's life so far.

*6. Steph gets sent down*

When Carla Bonner's departure was announced in 2010, fans hoped Steph could make amends and leave on a high, but it wasn't to be, and few could've predicted just how bad things would end up. Steph gave her new son to his father and fell into a deep depression. When Libby reached out to help her friend reconsider, the resulting argument caused Steph to speed off and kill Ringo Brown in a bike crash.

Despite a moving plea from Ringo's wife Donna, not even the future Oscar nominee Margot Robbie could save Steph from a prison sentence. As she was led off to jail after 11 years on the show, fans were horrified at such a sad exit for a much-loved character. Was this really going to be it for Steph?

*7. The comeback*

When a brief return in 2013 caused Steph to 'do a Ronnie Mitchell' and steal a baby, fans had pretty much given up hope that Steph could return and be redeemed. Fast forward to 2015 and the soap gods mercifully decided that Steph was due a second chance, but as a different woman to the character we last saw.

Having received psychiatric help, Steph was now a shining example of a soap character living with their mental illness but refusing to let it rule her life. Steph was a far cry from the usual depiction of mental illness as 'crazy.'

Not only was Steph's return a refreshing portrayal of mental health, but she also helped diversify Ramsay Street by coming out as bisexual after having an affair with her former nurse, Belinda.

*8. Steph rebuilds her life*

Steph's most recent stint has seen her have a varied life. She's jumped from mechanic to motel owner, to wellbeing guru, she's had a fling with a former priest and even shocked us all by becoming friends with her former enemy Paul.

The most satisfying scenes, however, were those with her family. It was fab to see shrill Lyn pop up to cause a bit of grief in her own loving way and seeing Steph slowly but surely gain the trust of her sons. Getting her boys back in her life has been a rewarding watch and exactly what Steph's deserved after so many years of difficulty.

As she waves goodbye Erinsborough with her two boys in tow, let's hope it's a farewell for now. We'd love to see her return in a few years with her sons, a wife, a few stepkids and even dotty Lyn back to boot. Until then, we'll miss Steph Scully, a modern-day soap legend.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Aussieguy (08-06-2018), MellBee (08-06-2018)

----------


## lizann

she should be back for toad

----------

HarryHedgehog (07-03-2019), kaz21 (07-03-2019), Pantherboy (07-03-2019), tammyy2j (12-03-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> she should be back for toad


Would be lovely if they could get her back, she'd be a great help to Toadie.

They have done well getting others back though.

----------

Pantherboy (07-03-2019), tammyy2j (12-03-2019)

----------


## kaz21

I’ve heard she didn’t leave ont he best terms. So that might be why, she’s not come back.

----------

Pantherboy (07-03-2019), tammyy2j (12-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours bosses wanted to bring back Steph Scully for Sonya's memorial
Carla Bonner was asked back, but she was unavailable.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-carla-bonner/

Neighbours is bringing back several characters for Sonya Rebecchi's memorial, but one person missing will be Steph Scully.

The memorial airs today in the UK (March 11), and although Carla Bonner's hugely popular character won't be in Erinsborough for the service, it wasn't for a lack of trying from bosses.

Neighbours story editor Shane Isheev revealed that they approached Bonner but sadly scheduling didn't work out.

"The actress was asked to return, but unfortunately she wasn't available," he said on Twitter. "We missed Steph too!"

Although Steph isn't returning, fans will see Lucas Fitzgerald (Scott Major), Vanessa Villante (Alin Sumarwata), Angie Rebecchi (Lesley Baker) and Willow Somers (Mieke Billing-Smith) back for the sombre occasion.

Sonya's son Callum (Morgan Baker) and sister Jade (Gemma Pranita), who've recently returned to screens, are also in attendance.

Eve Morey's final scenes as Sonya aired last week, as she passed away on a family holiday with Toadie and the kids just weeks after being diagnosed with stage four cancer.

In a recent interview with Digital Spy, Morey revealed that it was not her choice to leave, although she stressed that there were no hard feelings at all.

"It was a decision made by the production," she explained. "From what I understand, at the end of 2017, the show was at a point of, 'Is it going to go ahead, or is it not?'

"In the end it did, but there were going to have to be big changes and every department suffered that. When it comes to the cast, I was one of them."

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (12-03-2019), tammyy2j (12-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

no mention or a skype call filmed would have done

----------

kaz21 (12-03-2019), Pantherboy (12-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (12-03-2019), tammyy2j (12-03-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Wonder if any other actors were let go for the same reason?

----------

kaz21 (12-03-2019), Pantherboy (12-03-2019)

----------

